# Flight Shots - mmmm, not so good



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Today I took a deep breath and decided to try to stop being intimidated by my new camera. 

My Nikon D3200 (which I got for Christmas) came with a 18mm-55mm lens.

I also got the following:
55mm-200mm lens
HD 55mm Wide Angle W/Macro lens 
HD 2x Telephoto Lens.

Do I know how to properly use this camera or how to get good pictures with all those lenses? 
I don't think so!! 

Well, I suppose it's FINALLY time to try to figure things out or sign up for a class or something. 

So far, I've found I have three BIG problems when it comes to getting good pictures 
(and lots of little problems - like not being familiar enough with the camera's menu, settings and options).

The BIG Concerns:

1. Eyesight
I actually see better through the viewfinder than using the screen. 
To use the screen, I need my reading glasses and then, 
even though I think I have things in focus, when I upload the pictures to my computer
I find they really are not as sharply focused as I'd thought.

2. Reflexes
I used to think I had good reflexes. 
Attempting to take flight shots has shown me just how REALLY WRONG I was. 
Man am I ever SLOW! :laughing:

3. Shaky Hands
Not only do my hands shake, for some reason when I push the shutter button I have a tendency to move the camera too. 
Now what's up with THAT?! 

OK, now that I've got all that out of my system,
here come my very pitiful offerings from today.

I'm a Sunny little Butterfly!


Here I come, Shelby


Pretty feathers


This picture of Peachy is the closest thing to a decent flight shot I've managed so far and boy is it is WAY too blurry. 
Hopefully, I'll improve with practice


Peachy landing on the playgym


If you managed to get through all my kvetching and actually looked at the pictures - you have a lot of perseverance!

Thank you. 
:wave:

*


----------



## LittleFeatheredFriends (Apr 7, 2012)

*Aw, they're not so bad, much better than the blurs I get. 
Don't give up, you'll get there! *


----------



## milipidi (Jan 23, 2013)

Nothing wrong with those pics for a first attempt. I personally love Sunny Butterfly. A very accurate observation.

I too suffer from shaky hands, the only answer I can find to this terrible affliction is a tripod or resting my elbows on something. Where ever possible I also use the no-shake option on my camera. That helps a lot!

Reflexes can be cheated too. Stick to trying to take a pic in roughly the same spot each time. You will get to know that when you see bird at a certain point it is time to push the button. Alternatively, and I have only just thought of this since I was talking duck shooting last night, try their method to shoot a flying duck. Move your camera in the same direction as they are flying, you go, tail ... head ... shoot. Obviously no use for head on shots, but heck worth a try 

I look forward to seeing more of yor soon to be excellent flying pics.


----------



## Passenger (Aug 5, 2011)

Those are way better than I can ever get! :wow: I love the very last one. It's adorable.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome....that picture of peachy is right there...hoto:


----------



## Emma-Lee (May 24, 2013)

Those photos are awesome!  That third photo is beautiful.  

If you don't mind, I might have some suggestions for you on your problems! For the shakiness and reflexes, a fast shutter speed will really help you. If the sensor is opened for a shorter period of time, then there's less room for error, and the photo can sometimes come out clearer, especially for motion photos. DSLR's usually have a shutter-priority mode. I have a Canon, and it's called Tv on the settings. I'm not sure what it's called on Nikons, though. If you go on that mode, then you can set the shutter speed, but the camera will take care of everything else, so that you don't have to worry about getting the exposure correct.  Also, some lenses can be faster than others in terms of focusing and capturing, so try all of them out and see which works best. 

As for the eyesight, I have to say that I find the viewfinder a LOT easier! And, if you use the viewfinder and turn off the screen, the lens will focus and shoot faster, or at least it does on Canons. I prefer having the screen show me the camera settings (I'm usually on manual, so I like having them right there), so I almost always use the viewfinder. 

Keep using that camera! It's the best way to learn!


----------



## Crazy_Bird_Lady (Jul 30, 2012)

*I think they look really good!  Plus they are bound to improve considering this was your first attempt. I hear you on the shaky hands bit--I've always had incredibly shaky hands. Pretty much all my dishes have chips in them (never mind the ones I've just outright broken, down to half the glasses at this point). Though I know nothing about photography, I do like the suggestion of propping your arm against something. I do this allot for certain tasks (like painting my nails for instance) and it makes a BIG difference! 

Good luck with your endeavors, I look forward to seeing more shots of your beautiful flock. *


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice Deb. Better than any flight shot I have ever gotten. And you will only get better. Look at your PhS skills  Some day we will have enough people for a flight shot contest


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

And remember there is a small adj knob for your view finder. It easier to adj if you take off the rubber piece while you adj it. Its on the top right corner of the view finder.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

*they are pretty good hun, i know what you mean about being able to see better through the viewfinder.

i also have (now) slow reflexes on the count of

a) getting old 
b) the amount of medication i am on
c) the fids are pretty dang fast, even with clipped wings (well.. Freki's have grown back in fully, Rhea's are coming in)

when i started taking pics of the 'birds in flight' most of the time i got lots of pretty images.... OF THE WALLS 

just keep trying, it will eventually pay off haha *


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

That may be the secret Kat. We just keep shooting pictures of the walls and who knows


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for your kind comments and encouragement!

Rick, thinking of this endeavor as a challenge the way I did when I started PhS is a GREAT motivator for me - thank you!! 
I was REALLY bad with PhS when I first started and through working with it regularly I've managed to improve.

Improving my photography skills is now my NEW GOAL for the rest of this year! :jumping:*


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

And we can say we knew her when..................


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2013)

That's true, Kat. My flying shots were all wall pictures. Gave up hope long ago. No good for an amateur like me.

Back to Deborah's flying shots. I would say they were good photos considering your amateurism skill. Keep shooting to join the pro rank.

Love the sunshine boys anytime.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Those are great photos!! *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Awesome pictures and I'm sure they'll get even better once you get more used to the camera!


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

AwEsOmE!

I can't even get a blurry flight shot :laugh:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Deb.. Your flight photos are way better than mine at least you can see the budgie and the peach faces wings Indis was moving. Indis flight photos doesn't even look like him so I give you 10 out of 10 points well done you will win a flight competition my flight photos are really bad...now that I am home I want to try again with my new camera. Mine has all of the things you have.. I have a Sony cyber shot DSC300 50x optical and 21 megipickles.now I'm home ill try sometime on the weekend. Great photos Deb...


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*A few may be blurry, but the last few are very good actually! I love that picture of Peachy in flight, what an awesome poster would that be!*


----------



## Clementine_3 (Dec 27, 2012)

They are pretty darn good for your first try!

I've not tried taking flight shots but I used to take a lot of pics of my son and his friends running track. What worked best for that was to pick a place (finish line, hurdle, water pit etc.) and focus on that then switch to manual focus (so it wouldn't change) then when he entered that spot snap away. I ended up with some really good pictures, even indoor with poor lighting.

Try focusing on the edge of the cage or a bit beyond that then wait for them to come in for a landing (like you have a few of already), snap away during the approach and you should be able to capture a good one. 

Obviously, the key is to take fifty thousand shots, one is bound to be stellar


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Again, thanks to everyone who offered such kind comments, wonderful encouragement and great tips!

You've all given me the courage to pursue this challenge. *


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

That first shot has the PERFECT title too .... a Sunny butterfly!

Whenever I try for a shot, I get the wall .... the ceiling ... the side of the cupboard .... and the only time I get a feather is if I HOLD ONE UP! :laughing:

I swear, I could bust a feather pillow and the feathers would all hit the deck before I got one photographed in the air!


----------



## tetwilson (Aug 12, 2012)

Those are awesome shots! Beautiful.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

